# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Охраняете ли Вы свои персональные данные и другие сведения, составляющие Вашу личную тайну?

## Макcим

Охраняете ли Вы свои персональные данные и другие сведения, составляющие Вашу личную тайну? К персональным данным относятся: номера телефонов, адрес электронной почты, ИНН, СНИЛС, номер машины, то есть любая информация связанная с Вами. Личная тайна: информация о дружеских и интимных отношениях, сексуальной ориентации, религиозных или атеистических взглядах и убеждениях, имущественном положении, источниках доходов, месте проживания, увлечениях, пристрастиях, вредных привычках, заболеваниях и т.д.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

